# New saugeye trail starting



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Mid Ohio Saugeye Trail ( Inland Lake Circuit )

We will be holding a meeting on Sunday December 13th , 1:00 PM at the Gander Mountain store in Hilliard. We will review everything about the new circuit, and vote on some of the issues that still need to be worked out. Anyone interested in fishing this new circuit is encouraged to attend the meeting. Please save any questions you might have for the meeting so that everyone involved receives the same information. Thanks in advance for your interest!

John Stalling
Mid Ohio Saugeye Trail


----------

